# Cute Swarm



## Veracity (May 3, 2008)

lol was this your yard?


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Brandy, they were after that Big Yellow Pollen Buggy!


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

No, wasn't my yard. 
This came from a pretty good size bee tree that the gal said they have been practicing for a couple weeks. Two kids under 3 I would say that had been watching Curious George and wanted their own beesuits. 
This was not the best day, a high of 60. Only thing I can think is they were ready to go, ready or not.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Nice size swarm. Did you drive it home?


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Nah, the gas tank was empty and the plates were expired!!!


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

She says she'll drive that BP powered buggy!

http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb192/okbee/Beekeeping/04-21-08/DSCN2277.jpg


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Thats all we need....a moving vehicle with 10,000 female drivers


----------

